# Driving In The Philippines



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

We arrived in Bacolod last Thursday and by Friday, my husband decided to do some driving around the city.

Myself, I can drive in West L.A. and downtown Los Angeles, but that's about all the aggressiveness I can handle, before I start sounding like a bleepin' sailor. On the other hand, my husband, who was born and raised in Texas and went to SUNY-Purchase, turns into just another New Yawker the moment he drives into Brooklyn. 

If you think New York City drivers are crazy, you haven't seen Filipino drivers in action. In fact, Filipino drivers would cause NYC drivers to pee their pants in terror. The only rule when it comes to driving in the Philippines is "Be a defensive driver because virtually all road rules get thrown out the window."

Sitting right next to my husband as we drive around has been a religious experience of a different sort. I see a jeepney heading straight toward us, completely ignoring the lines on the road, and I yell, "JC". Then a woman just traipses across the road, missing oncoming traffic by an inch, and I shriek, "Good Lord!" and a pedicab decides to trundle right into our path without even looking back, and I screech, "Holy s#@t!".

Shout-out to my husband for being brave enough to drive in the Philippines. You, my darling, have nerves and balls of steel.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You have to be extremely observant. 

Always expect the pedicabs and trikes to do Uturns out of nowhere. Watch their speed and hands. Sometimes they will waive with their hands slightly before UTurning. Watch the pedestrians. Some are flagging them down too. 

Jeepneys. Expect them to stop without warning.

Don't ever expect anyone's brake lights or turn signals to work.

And lastly, he who has the most mass has the right of way...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had some issue's at first but now I drive with traffic and watch out for blind turns and those that pass on the right and left and if the bus is behind me and a bus is coming at me I will just pull over and let the madness pass, I thought the insane bus driving was supposed to end by installing governors on the throttle but apparently there's not enough support for this.

If you hit someone crossing the road illegally even though it's completely not your fault and you have witnesses to the fact, you will still be charged with involuntary manslaughter and hopefully you have saved up a good chunk of Peso's other wise you remain in jail tell the blood money is paid and lawyers fee's even worse , I think you also have to provide money for your meals while incarcerated, I might just stop driving all together and just ride the jeepney and bus.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I would never drive here. I've hired a driver on long trips that will take the whole day going to various areas around NCR...but for right around where I live, I just take a jeep or a bus. Heck, I'd walk to wherever I'm going before I got behind the wheel in Manila; it's just not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> You have to be extremely observant.
> 
> Always expect the pedicabs and trikes to do Uturns out of nowhere. Watch their speed and hands. Sometimes they will waive with their hands slightly before UTurning. Watch the pedestrians. Some are flagging them down too.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I drove 18 wheelers long haul for a long time. If mass gives me the right of way, Maybe I should buy me a Kenworth and load it up to 80,000 lbs before driving. Then every 2 or 3 miles I'd keep asking myself "what is that crunching sound I keep hearing." Hahaha.. I'm really bad aren't I? Hahaha....

Check an old thread, Driving and vehicle repair in the Philippines that I started back in 2010


----------



## intersect1433 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Punta Fuego*

I went to visit the Philippines a few years back with my girlfriend and it was a fun long ride from our hotel in Manila to Punta Fuego. I forgot the exact address of the place but its like a resort with beaches. Definitely use a sports car going there from manila ! Really fun drive  We used a Maserati granturismo and it was a really good time !


----------

